# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fluval 303 impellers



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

I am interested in finding out if anyone has run into the problem I am and if there is a simple solution I can try.

I use a Fluval 303 on my 45G planted. The filter is currently less than a year old. The impeller makes a very annoying clicking sound almost like it is hitting the sides of the impeller well as it spins. I don't believe the filter always made this sound.

This tank is in my bedroom and the sound has just become too much. I am wondering if this is a normal thing for fluval canister filters or is there something I can do to silence the clicking?!

If this is normal for Fluvals can anyone recommend a brand that does not make such a rukus?

Thanks


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

I am interested in finding out if anyone has run into the problem I am and if there is a simple solution I can try.

I use a Fluval 303 on my 45G planted. The filter is currently less than a year old. The impeller makes a very annoying clicking sound almost like it is hitting the sides of the impeller well as it spins. I don't believe the filter always made this sound.

This tank is in my bedroom and the sound has just become too much. I am wondering if this is a normal thing for fluval canister filters or is there something I can do to silence the clicking?!

If this is normal for Fluvals can anyone recommend a brand that does not make such a rukus?

Thanks


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I used couple of 303 before and threw them out after less than a year. Usually the clicking noise is from debris that went into the impeller. I have the same problem like that with some canisters especially the ones I put chemical medias. Sometimes some small particles escape and go to the impeller. 

Just clean it up and make sure there is no debris at all around it. Also pack your media carefully.

The quitest one is Eheim.


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

Yea ninob debris was my first thought too. I had actually cleaned out the filter shortly before posting.

I can't believe this thing is supposed to sound like this!! This tank is my big experiment with using mechanical filtration. All my other plant tanks have no filtration at all. At this point, I'm ready to just turn the darn thing off and go back to a filterless tank!

hey thanks


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

you have filterless tanks?? do you use powerheads for circulation???


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

manmade filterless yes. Of my 5 (soon to be 6) tanks of which 4 are planted only 2 have man made filtration (my 75 gallon goldfish tank in which there are no plants. And the 45G planted that has this fluval 303 on it). The other three are all filtered by the plants that are in them.

I have heard of the benefits of circulation with planted tanks so one of the remaining three has an undersized powerhead. The other two (another 45G and a 10G) have no electric circulation.


----------

